# Fuel effecient mods



## 93 s13 (Apr 25, 2004)

hey, im new to the forums but im not new to the 240s. ive liked them since i m;y mom bought one new in 93. i want to do custom things to it such as a turbo or even an sr20 but im about to start college and i will be putting alot of miles on my car. one reason i love the 140 is that they are pretty quick and they still get good gas mileage. well, gas prices are high right now and i was just wondering what are some good mods i can do to help increase the fuel economy and still give me some extra power. thanks


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

Check this out http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april04/240sx/

They claimed to have gains in hp, tq and fuel economy


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

intake and exhaust. Though they dont provide much hp gain, they will help with gas mileage


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Get a good tune for the engine


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

and remove all the weight you can. that's free.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

I agree with the weight reduction . I am in fact a big advocate of it. If you can put up with the way it looks and if you have exhaust the increased noise levels the benifits are great. 
Shorter braking distances, less stress on the clutch, better acceleration and fuel mileage.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i get about 17 mpg on city driving... =/
if you think that is good. =/
i want 25


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I believe 21/27 were the factory ratings i get about 18 city 24 highway


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i prob could of did better. i filled up my tank before the gas light went on. so maybe i could of squeezed a little more out of it.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i am gonna get an o2 senor next week.


----------



## SUPERMAN (Mar 11, 2004)

My car is totally stock and im getting 24.5 mpg with a combination of city and highway driving. DRIFT240SXDRAG If your only getting 17 mpg there may be something wrong.

This is how i get my mpg , maybe your method is different. I fill the tank and reset my miles on the speedometer. I then drive until im almost empty and i refill the tank. The amount of gas that i am able to put into the tank this time (lets say its 13.0 gal.) is then divided into the number of miles driven (lets say 320 miles). Using this method seems to be very accurate and its easy.

If your numbers were the same as the ones in my example you would be getting 24.6 mpg.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea thats the same thing i did. i'm getting around 17 it hink. i'll do this again to make sure.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

are you back? your subs weigh down the car a little. that would account for very little though.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Joel said:


> Get a good tune for the engine


The best advice for good fuel economy...

Troy


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

also my snow tires give me crappy mileage, and if you run a wider tire also might cause lower numbers.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea i'm back. i'll be gone soon though.
yea i don't think subs would drop me 3 mpg. is everyone else getting about 20 mpg?


----------

